
Developer misinterprets Linux CoC, suggests replacing F-word with 'hug' - MilnerRoute
https://idle.slashdot.org/story/18/12/01/2331223/developer-misinterprets-linux-code-of-conduct-suggests-replacing-f-word-with-hug
======
vvillena
All good-natured CoCs boil down to "don't be a dick". Trying to push a patch
that changes all uses of a swear word into another word that turns the
comments into nonsense is destructive behavior. It's being a dick.

The person pushing the patch doesn't really want to clean up those comments,
or to make them more helpful. The only purpose there is to try to pick up a
fight. And, like that one comment in the article says, I'm sure the
maintainers would prefer for such people to "stay the fuck away from the code"
until they stop being dicks.

------
LifeLiverTransp
Any social movement turns into a church with a priest caste in the end. Which
does horrible things with good intentions. We took a place, where socially
awkward beeings could contribute to society while beeing themselves - and
turned it into a social minefield - for what gains? Those who are offended by
this, dont want to contribute anyway- they just want the power, and those who
contribute (and by increddible sexistic concepts are so brittle some bad words
will scare them off), use swear words that would make a sailor blush.

If somebody attempts to push bad, not profiled, code into the kernel, and you
cant yell fuck - while literally getting fucked - where is the freedom, that
was promised in free open source?

First they came for the bad words, and i did not care, for i only used old
english to write code..

~~~
joshuamorton
You tell them no. And it's your code, that's the end if the discussion.

But it's worth reading the enitre thread. This contributor misunderstood some
things, and ended up widthdrawing the patchset.

------
im3w1l
The article says he is with Intel, which is the company that contributes the
most to the Linux kernel. Makes me wonder whether he did this on his own or on
behalf of his employer.

If Intel is behind him on this, it will be fascinating to see the
consequences. Could drive a wedge between the hackers and the suits?

Anyone knows what role if any BigCos played in getting the CoC adopted in the
first place?

------
earenndil
Request to modify the link to
[http://lkml.iu.edu/hypermail/linux/kernel/1811.3/07150.html](http://lkml.iu.edu/hypermail/linux/kernel/1811.3/07150.html),
the original patch.

